# Slovak: rozdiel medzi "vozeň" a "vagón"



## mateo19

Dobrý deň!

Chcel by som vedieť, aký je rozdiel medzi železničnými slovami "vozeň" a "vagón". Hľadal a čítal som v Google o vozňoch a vagónoch, ale zdá sa, že sú zameniteľné.

Jeden je pre náklad, a druhý pre osoby? Ale našiel som aj "nákladný vozeň" aj "osobný vozeň".


----------



## Apollodoros

Dobrý deň!

Obe slová sú spisovné, aj keď v hovorovej reči myslím jasne prevažuje vagón. V určitých slovných spojeniach sa zvykne používať len jedno alebo druhé slovo. Napr. "vykladať vagóny" a nie vozne, a naopak "vozňová trieda" a nie vagónová.

Vo všeobecnosti znie vozeň o niečo oficiálnejšie a v dokumentoch a na stránkach ŽSR a ŽSSK by ste pravdepodobne našli iba vozeň, a nie vagón. 

Existuje dokonca obchodná spoločnosť, ktorá sa zaoberá prevádzkou špeciálnych druhov vozňov ako sú jedálenské alebo spacie vozne. Nazýva sa Wagon Slovakia a na jej stránke nenájdete "vagón" ani raz


----------



## morior_invictus

Apollodoros said:


> V určitých slovných spojeniach sa zvykne používať len jedno alebo druhé slovo.


. Toto by som bral ako kľúčové.

Rozmýšľal som avšak nad tým trochu a zistil som, že mne osobne znie vagón iba ako označenie vozňa na prepravu nákladu, nie osôb.

Napr. vagón prepravujúci uhlie  / vozeň prepravujúci uhlie ; postupujte ďalej do vozňa  / postupujte ďalej do vagónu ; vykladať vagón  / vykladať vozeň (nie*); jedálenský vozeň  / jedálenský vagón (nie)

Toto je možno len môj osobný dojem (veľmi pravdepodobné) nakoľko sa snažím hľadať rozdiely aj tam kde nemusia byť. 

* došli mi paprče.


----------



## Apollodoros

morior_invictus said:


> . mne osobne znie vagón iba ako označenie vozňa na prepravu nákladu, nie osôb.
> 
> 
> Toto je možno len môj osobný dojem (veľmi pravdepodobné), *pretože* sa snažím hľadať rozdiely aj tam kde nemusia byť.



Minimálne na západnom Slovensku je vagón bežné označenie aj pre osobný vozeň: "Nastupujem do vagónu.", "Sedím v poslednom vagóne.", "Tento rýchlik má desať vagónov." etc.

Dúfam, že neprekáža malá oprava v citácii, ktorá sa netýka témy: Spojka "nakoľko" sa používa iba v podraďovacom súvetí kde vedľajšia veta vyjadruje mieru, a nie príčinu ako v tvojom prípade.


----------



## morior_invictus

Apollodoros said:


> Minimálne na západnom Slovensku je vagón bežné označenie aj pre osobný vozeň: "Nastupujem do vagónu." Toto by som zmenil buď na "Nastupujem do *vlaku*." prípadne konkretizoval napríklad ako "Nastupujem do *posledného* / *predposledného* atď. vagónu." Ináč by som mohol dostať naspäť sarkastickú poznámku "Naozaj? Ja viem, že nie k strojvodcovi do rušňa. " , "Sedím v poslednom vagóne."  S týmto som skutočne prišiel do styku, pričom sa zvykne špecifikovať aj kupé., "Tento rýchlik má desať vagónov." Toto mi žiaľ neznie dobre. "Tento rýchlik má desať *vozňov*." mi znie oveľa lepšie. etc.
> 
> Dúfam, že neprekáža malá oprava v citácii, ktorá sa netýka témy: Spojka "nakoľko" sa používa iba v podraďovacom súvetí kde vedľajšia veta vyjadruje mieru, a nie príčinu ako v tvojom prípade.
> Samozrejme, že nie, pokiaľ (i) ste tak učinili _bona fide_, (ii) existuje u Vás opodstatnený predpoklad, že daná korekcia prispeje k spisovnejšiemu, a v súčasnosti stále aktuálnemu, poňatiu slovenského jazyka u osôb, ktoré sa spomínaný jazyk učia ako cudzí, (iii) a máte k dispozícií aspoň jeden autoritatívny zdroj, ktorým by ste svoje tvrdenie podložili. V opačnom prípade by som to nerobil, pretože karma môže byť veľmi nelichotivou paňou.
> 
> Kiežby som si mohol spolu s nečistotami zmyť aj všetky nespisovné prvky obsiahnuté v mojom jazykovom prejave. Už len či považovať KSSJ za vhodný a neomylný "etalón" na poli spisovnosti, ktorý odráža súčasnú podobu jazyka a nebráni jeho rozvoju rigidným pridržiavaním sa "zastaraných" slovných konštrukcií a pravidiel, pretože je oveľa ľahšie a pohodlnejšie jazyk "zakonzervovať" a prenášať neustále ten istý obsah s minimálnymi zmenami, ako raz za čas vyjsť zo slonovinovej veže a na základe sociolingvistických výskumov orientovaných na pragmatický aspekt jazyka posúdiť "aktuálnosť" materiálu, ktorý má byť prezentovaný ako referenčný a v prípade nutnosti ho upraviť.


----------



## Apollodoros

morior_invictus said:


> . (iii) a máte k dispozícií aspoň jeden autoritatívny zdroj, ktorým by ste svoje tvrdenie podložili. V opačnom prípade by som to nerobil, pretože karma môže byť veľmi nelichotivou paňou.



Krátky slovník slovenského jazyka 4 4., doplnené a upravené vydanie. Redigovali: J. Kačala – M. Pisárčiková – M. Považaj. Bratislava: Veda 2003.

*nakoľko*
*I. zám. opyt. príslov.
1. vyj. otázku týkajúcu sa miery: n. si trúfaš?
2. uvádza príslov. vetu miery: každý utekal, n. vládal
II. spoj. podraď.
1. uvádza príslov. vetu zreteľa: n. sa pamätám, nebol tu nikto
**2. nespráv. pri uvádzaní príčinnej vety, správ. pretože, keďže, lebo: nevládze, n. je už starý, správ. nevládze, pretože, lebo je už starý;
n. je už zima, treba prikúriť, správ. keďže je už zima...
*

http://slovnik.juls.savba.sk/?w=nakoľko&s=exact&c=p634&d=kssj4&d=psp&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## morior_invictus

Nepochopili sme sa. Asi som nemal obliecť svoje myšlienky do zvodných šiat, ale mal som zvoliť niečo jednoduchšie, letnejšie a priamočiarejšie. 

Uzavriem to teda tým, že Vám ďakujem za opravenie môjho nesprávneho uvedenia príčinnej vety podraďovacou spojkou _nakoľko_. 

Uvidíme či ešte niekto prispeje a možno nejako spoločne vytvoríme pre _matea_ a ďalších čo sa učia slovenčinu aspoň akési orientačné "pravidlo" rozlišovania medzi "vozňom" a "vagónom." Mňa už nič viac nenapadá okrem vyššie uvedeného. Odovzdávam teda štafetu.


----------



## Azori

Z jedného staršieho článku (r. 1985, pdf, str. 318 - 319):

_Termíny vozeň, vagón sa pokladajú za rovnoznačné ... frekvencia termínu vozeň vo viacslovných termínoch je nepomerne vyššia ako frekvencia termínu vagón. Medzi viacslovnými termínmi sa uvádza aj termín nákladný vozeň (nie vagón) ... zo synonymného vzťahu termínov vozeň — vagón nijako nevyplýva, že  obidva termíny automaticky vstupujú do všetkých viacslovných termínov.  Rozhoduje tu normovanosť konkrétneho viacslovného termínu._


----------



## morior_invictus

Azori said:


> _... zo synonymného vzťahu termínov vozeň — vagón nijako nevyplýva, že  obidva termíny automaticky vstupujú do všetkých viacslovných termínov.  Rozhoduje tu normovanosť konkrétneho viacslovného termínu._


Asi nakoniec ostaneme pri tomto. Skúšal som hľadať ešte aj ďalšie zdroje, ktoré by toto potvrdili, no márne. 

Dokonca som narazil aj na výslovnosť slova "vozeň" a... 

...vyslovil by som to rovnako. 

(Teda samozrejme o niečo živšie, ale ináč rovnako.)


----------



## Azori

Apollodoros said:


> V určitých slovných spojeniach sa zvykne používať len jedno alebo druhé slovo. Napr. "vykladať vagóny" a nie vozne, a naopak "vozňová trieda" a nie vagónová.


Tak v KSSJ sa uvádza "vykladať vozne" aj "vykladať vagóny".

Napadá mi ešte, že sa zvykne hovoriť aj "za vagón" alebo "za plný vagón" (niečoho), v zmysle "veľké množstvo". Vozeň sa asi takto nepoužíva.


----------

